# Saudi German Hospital in Al Barsha



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi all 

I have been invited for a job interview at the Saudi German Hospital in Al Barsha. Does anyone know this hospital at all?

Only I can't seem to find many details about it online. I know its a new hospital, but I was hoping someone could fill me in on its reputation etc.

Thanks


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Welsh_lady said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been invited for a job interview at the Saudi German Hospital in Al Barsha. Does anyone know this hospital at all?
> 
> ...


Its not even opened yet


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Dozza said:


> Its not even opened yet


thanks - i couldn't work out if had opened or was due to open. theres very little info about it anywhere and i'm not in Dubai yet - still in UK.

i know it was due to open this year, and from pictures it looks finished - but like most things i guess its behind!

the interview is at the hospital so i guess its finished, just not open yet :confused2:

anyone know of the Saudi german group in general? i know they have a number of hospitals in the middle east. just trying to do some homework on them before the interview! 

any info welcome


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Welsh_lady said:


> the interview is at the hospital so i guess its finished, just not open yet :confused2:
> anyone know of the Saudi german group in general? i know they have a number of hospitals in the middle east. just trying to do some homework on them before the interview!


Yes, the Saudi German Hospital Group is a very large private hospital group in the Middle East. They are fully operational at multiple facilities in the Kingdom and one in Yemen, but they are in the opening stages for their facilities in Dubai, Egypt and Africa. They also have a private educational institute to supply human resources for their hospital system.

I don't know of their employee-employer relationship though.

best

-md000/Mike


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

It still didn't open yet but from how it looks outside it should open pretty soon.


----------



## miltta shiju (Jan 3, 2012)

*job application*



welsh_lady said:


> hi all
> 
> i have been invited for a job interview at the saudi german hospital in al barsha. Does anyone know this hospital at all?
> 
> ...


hai sir,
i had compleated threeand half year general nursing course and had 2 years exoerience in medical surgical unit, icu,and casualty
so please consider my application as soon as possible
thanking you,
miltta shiju


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Miltta, you will need to contact the hospitals yourself to apply to work for them. This is a public forum, not a place to apply for jobs. Good luck.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

miltta shiju said:


> hai sir,
> i had compleated threeand half year general nursing course and had 2 years exoerience in medical surgical unit, icu,and casualty
> so please consider my application as soon as possible
> thanking you,
> miltta shiju




TThis is not the place to apply.. contact the hospital


----------



## Mashal (Mar 3, 2012)

*Looking for JOb here in Dubai*



Welsh_lady said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been invited for a job interview at the Saudi German Hospital in Al Barsha. Does anyone know this hospital at all?
> 
> ...


Hi Welsh _Lady , 

Can you pls let me know where did you applied am looking for reception job in Saudi German Hospital . 

Regards


----------

